# Fireboard with blower for WSM 22.5?



## kevin james (Oct 10, 2019)

Even though I haven't gotten my smoker yet I was looking at some of the mods people seem to talk about and one that peaked my interest is the BBQ Guru. Then I saw on another site that Fireboard has an optional blower and drive fan cable, and I already happen to own the fireboard therm.

I'm wondering if anyone hear has tried the Fireboard & blower with their WSM and how it compares to the BBQ guru. Also, I don't see any adapters so not sure how you hook the blower up to the WSM. If anyone here has this setup with a WSM I'd love to hear your thoughts.

<Edit>
After further research it looks like the better option would be to get the Fireboard control drive cable, and use it with the BBQ guru Pit Viper or Pit Bull fan with their Weber adapter. I'm still wondering if anyone here has gone with this setup on a WSM..


----------



## cnl390 (Oct 10, 2019)

Lots of folks on the Fireboard Users Group on Facebook have your setup.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 11, 2019)

Kevin, I'm just up the road from you in Roseville and smoke on a 22.5" WSM. If I might make a suggestion, try using the WSM without the blower in the beginning. The WSM is a simple smoker that works beautifully without a blower when the right charcoal is used. You'll learn vent settings, adjustments, and patience, all critical for delicious smoked meat.

That said, I have a blower, the Guru. I needed it when I was using KBB because that charcoal is designed for a grill, not a smoker. That little fan worked its blades to the bone all night long to keep the KBB fire going at my desired chamber temp. Once I make the switch to a denser charcoal (Royal Oak Ridge/HD Embers/Walmart Expert Grill, which are all the same thing) the blower became merely insurance for falling chamber temps. I only use the blower on overnighters and it generally doesn't come on until the next morning when the fire has been burning for 12-14 hours. If my Guru ever dies, I doubt I'll replace it. 

So, unless you have some money burning a hole in your pocket, which I did when I bought my blower, try smoking without it to really get to know if the WSM you get is ornery or nice. 

Whether or not to use the water pan with water, sand, or nothing at all is another thread entirely. Regardless, you've got one heck of a great smoker that will deliver better Q than you can get anywhere in town.  

I'll be making beef jerky in mine today at a chamber temp of 150-170F, no blower needed.


----------



## hawtsauc3 (Oct 11, 2019)

I too looked at the fireboard as my WSM wasn't holding temps. Well on my last smoke (3rd smoke on her) she held temps within a 5 degree swing for 6 hours, no fiddling. As such i actually just got an inkbird bluetooth thermometer instead. If i start doing crazy long smokes like 16+ hours then maybe, but the WSM will really hold temps for a long time after a few smokes.


----------



## kevin james (Oct 11, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> Kevin, I'm just up the road from you in Roseville and smoke on a 22.5" WSM. If I might make a suggestion, try using the WSM without the blower in the beginning. The WSM is a simple smoker that works beautifully without a blower when the right charcoal is used. You'll learn vent settings, adjustments, and patience, all critical for delicious smoked meat.
> 
> That said, I have a blower, the Guru. I needed it when I was using KBB because that charcoal is designed for a grill, not a smoker. That little fan worked its blades to the bone all night long to keep the KBB fire going at my desired chamber temp. Once I make the switch to a denser charcoal (Royal Oak Ridge/HD Embers/Walmart Expert Grill, which are all the same thing) the blower became merely insurance for falling chamber temps. I only use the blower on overnighters and it generally doesn't come on until the next morning when the fire has been burning for 12-14 hours. If my Guru ever dies, I doubt I'll replace it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. I put in the order for the drive cable, the pit viper fan and the Weber adapter last night. But honestly, I have no regrets on that as I would have bought it anyways at some point and I'd rather pay the expense up front and get it out of the way. Plus, as previously mentioned the price wasn't that bad at all since I already own the most expensive piece, the Fireboard unit itself.

That said, I know I have heard from many that the WSM is super stable on it's own once dialed in, and I do actually plan to learn it without using the blower first... but it will be nice to have it as an insurance policy if I need it. Especially for over night smokes as you mention. I haven't done an overnighter yet but I really want to try doing one with a brisket and the blower fan will make me feel a lot more confident. I use the Fireboard to monitor temps and will continue to do so even when not using the blower.

I see you use Royal Oak which is what I was planning to use based on some reviews I read as compared  to KBB, plus it's less than half the price so can't beat that. I'm just not sure whether to go with the briquettes or lump. I've been watching a lot of Harry Soo videos the last couple days just because I'm familiar with him from seeing him on BBQ Pitmasters, and he mainly uses the WSM's for competition and has been very successful. He seems to prefer lump charcoal.. but  he uses Jealous Devil which is way more expensive.

Even though my profile says Sacramento, I live in Citrus Heights and I work in Roseville. I'm actually sitting in Roseville as I type this lol. I just put Sac on my profile because nobody would know where Citrus Heights is lol. I'm still rather new to the area though, I moved here from San Jose three years ago. Actually, now that I think about it today is my moving anniversary and makes exactly three years.


----------



## kevin james (Oct 11, 2019)

hawtsauc3 said:


> I too looked at the fireboard as my WSM wasn't holding temps. Well on my last smoke (3rd smoke on her) she held temps within a 5 degree swing for 6 hours, no fiddling. As such i actually just got an inkbird bluetooth thermometer instead. If i start doing crazy long smokes like 16+ hours then maybe, but the WSM will really hold temps for a long time after a few smokes.



Yes, I'm hearing from most user's that it's extremely stable when dialed in which is great to know!


----------



## hawtsauc3 (Oct 11, 2019)

kevin james said:


> Thanks for the info. I put in the order for the drive cable, the pit viper fan and the Weber adapter last night. But honestly, I have no regrets on that as I would have bought it anyways at some point and I'd rather pay the expense up front and get it out of the way. Plus, as previously mentioned the price wasn't that bad at all since I already own the most expensive piece, the Fireboard unit itself.
> 
> That said, I know I have heard from many that the WSM is super stable on it's own once dialed in, and I do actually plan to learn it without using the blower first... but it will be nice to have it as an insurance policy if I need it. Especially for over night smokes as you mention. I haven't done an overnighter yet but I really want to try doing one with a brisket and the blower fan will make me feel a lot more confident. I use the Fireboard to monitor temps and will continue to do so even when not using the blower.
> 
> ...


I think i put it on the other post as well but my recommendation is briquettes as I like that the temps are consistent. Lump is really good but it's natural so temps can be a bit crazy with it. I know there's plenty of others that prefer lump and that's fine, for me briquettes have just been easy to use.


----------



## kevin james (Oct 11, 2019)

hawtsauc3 said:


> I think i put it on the other post as well but my recommendation is briquettes as I like that the temps are consistent. Lump is really good but it's natural so temps can be a bit crazy with it. I know there's plenty of others that prefer lump and that's fine, for me briquettes have just been easy to use.



Yes, just saw your other post. Thanks!


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 11, 2019)

Hey, Kevin. For low n slow, briquettes work better. They pack more densely and reduce the exposed surface area. For hot n fast, lump is the better choice; lots of irregular surface area. 

The Royal Oak briquettes do a decent job at higher temps, but not like lump. 275-300F is no problem, and with a full chimney of hot briquettes added to the cold you can get 350F chamber temps, which works for poultry. Don't use water if aiming for hot n fast.

Lump in the WSM likes to cruise at 275F or hotter.


----------



## kevin james (Oct 11, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> Hey, Kevin. For low n slow, briquettes work better. They pack more densely and reduce the exposed surface area. For hot n fast, lump is the better choice; lots of irregular surface area.
> 
> The Royal Oak briquettes do a decent job at higher temps, but not like lump. 275-300F is no problem, and with a full chimney of hot briquettes added to the cold you can get 350F chamber temps, which works for poultry. Don't use water if aiming for hot n fast.
> 
> Lump in the WSM likes to cruise at 275F or hotter.



Got it. Thanks for the info! Looks like I should get a few bags of each to have on hand. Anything I should be aware of as far as wood chunks? I haven't done much research on that yet, but was looking at the cowboy charcoal brand at Lowes which is about $11.48/bag. I didn't see a whole lot of other options.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 11, 2019)

My 22 WSM is still naturally aspirated. It hasn't given me a reason to go turbo yet, but then again I don't do overnight smokes. Ray is correct - lump is great if you want higher heat. It's a little tougher to dial in and maintain temps but works well for chicken and such. Briquettes are easier to control for lower temp smoking. 

Chris


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 11, 2019)

kevin james said:


> Got it. Thanks for the info! Looks like I should get a few bags of each to have on hand. Anything I should be aware of as far as wood chunks? I haven't done much research on that yet, but was looking at the cowboy charcoal brand at Lowes which is about $11.48/bag. I didn't see a whole lot of other options.



Wood chunks. I usually pick stuff up at HD, Lowes, or Wally World. A trick I've learned with my WSM is to not have any exposed wood chunks when I start my fire. Bury them in the charcoal. They preheat, burn cleaner, and last longer. I've started buying (or chopping) the small cooking logs. I bury one in the bottom center of my charcoal pile and I'm good to go for one or more smokes. It's the equivalent of 4-5 wood chunks buried in the pile.

Hickory, cherry, apple, mesquite, and sometimes pecan can usually be found in packages. Don't buy chips. You'll get enough in the bags you can use on a grill. The trick to mesquite, which my wife and I actually love, is to use half as much as you would any of the other woods. Oak is great, too. You can buy it in bulk at the firewood places that also sell cooking wood, but they will sell you small amounts for a better price than those bags at the big box places. Sometimes you need to chop it in half with either a chainsaw or a reciprocating saw.

There's one on Auburn Blvd in Citrus Heights. There's also one out by McClellan. They both have websites.


----------



## kevin james (Oct 11, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> Wood chunks. I usually pick stuff up at HD, Lowes, or Wally World. A trick I've learned with my WSM is to not have any exposed wood chunks when I start my fire. Bury them in the charcoal. They preheat, burn cleaner, and last longer. I've started buying (or chopping) the small cooking logs. I bury one in the bottom center of my charcoal pile and I'm good to go for one or more smokes. It's the equivalent of 4-5 wood chunks buried in the pile.
> 
> Hickory, cherry, apple, mesquite, and sometimes pecan can usually be found in packages. Don't buy chips. You'll get enough in the bags you can use on a grill. The trick to mesquite, which my wife and I actually love, is to use half as much as you would any of the other woods. Oak is great, too. You can buy it in bulk at the firewood places that also sell cooking wood, but they will sell you small amounts for a better price than those bags at the big box places. Sometimes you need to chop it in half with either a chainsaw or a reciprocating saw.
> 
> There's one on Auburn Blvd in Citrus Heights. There's also one out by McClellan. They both have websites.



Thanks for all this great info! I will have to check out the firewood place on Auburn Blvd for sure. I might drive by on my way home from work in the next hour.


----------

